# In Memory Of My Father ... A WWII Veteran



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Please this Memorial Holiday ... as you enjoy your BBQ's and get togethers .. take a moment, as you gather with family and friends ... to toast that Coke, lemonade, or beer, or wine ... to the men and women who have bravely fought for the freedom of our beloved country, America.

My dearest friends know how my life changed in so many ways right before Christmas of 2000. 

Many years ago, my father was a WWII veteran who came back home a different man. He was diagnosed with *Shell Shock* ... now better known as Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome. 

Several times through the years on SM ... I have shared some of the story about my father. I lost the love of a father when I was around five years old ... because he came back from the war with amenesia, too. Because he did not live with us, I lost touch. And, years later, because he was homeless, I never found out the truth of where he was ... until after he died. I was not told the truth when I asked. His family, apparently, was ashamed that he was homeless. And, sadly, I assume, could not deal with his mental status that he, sadly, encountered after the war. 

I found out about his death because the Coroner's office needed to find out if he had any surviving children (long story how they found me) My father preferred to live as a homeless man ... and, he would not have anything to do with all the VA checks that were issued to him over the years. So, the bank was a guardian of his money. You can only imagine how much those VA checks added up to in over fifty-five years. 

I'm only sharing the money part, because I feel my mission is to help people understand, that just because someone is homeless ... does not mean they are crazy or lazy. Often, we have no idea or the whole story as to what has happened to them. My father NEVER touched alcohol or drugs.

Felix and I became friends with the doctor who worked with and befriended my father. Dr. John Abbruzzese was my father's Earth Angel. And, then became an Earth angel to me, too.

I am sharing the story that was written about us in the local newspaper in Stroudsburg, PA ... in 2001. I donated land to the township in memory of my father. A memorial is in the park ... named after him and honoring him. 

I have also found it amazing, that the man I lived next door to, and later married ... has the same name as my father ... Felix Joseph. 

So, please this Memorial Day ... say a prayer and raise up a toast to all those wonderful men and women who bravely served our country ... so that we can enjoy living freely in our beautiful country ... America. 

My story was also on the local TV stations ... but, here is a newspaper story about my father and me ...

Daughter of eccentric veteran donates his patch of land to Stroud Township | PoconoRecord.com


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

A touching story. They truly were te greatest generation. My father also was in WWll. My uncle was killed in France. We will go to the military cemetary on Mon. to take flowers. We should be proud of all our millitary during war and peace time. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your story, it is a beautiful but tragic one  I will say a prayer for your father and all the other soldiers out there ........take care


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Your story is so very touching, and a special prayer will be said for your Dad on Memorial Day. I know he now looks down upon you with great pride!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Marie,

I remember your story. Very touching, and sure does bring tears to my eyes. 

This is very close to my heart. Along with dog rescue, I have set up a donation program at work for our fallen soldiers. We place flags at Riverside National Cemetery. I read every tombstone while placing the flags. I thank them for their service to our country. At times, I cry. Yup, it takes me forever to place my flags.

Here's what is on our company's website: GMS Annual Flag Day 2012 General Monitoring Services, Inc.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I read this with a tear in my eye Marie. Thank you for sharing this with us on such an important holiday weekend. I am greatful for all who serve, have served and those who paid the ultimate price for our freedom.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I've remembered your story about your father Marie, yes it is a good reminder to try not to judge others because we don't know their story or the heartache they may be feeling.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What an amazing story Marie. Thank you for sharing this very touching and personal story with us. What a wonderful gift you gave back to your father by donating his piece of ground for others to enjoy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marie, i remember the story about your father, it was so just so sad. I'm thankful for all of those that have served and continue to serve our country and keep them in my prayers daily.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marie that is a beautiful story and I will certainly toast to him and all the others who have served this country. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds a lot like my dad, he was a disabled WWII vet as well. He spent much of his life in and out of Brecksville VA hospital due to "shell shock". I barely remember him as we were taken away from our parents and put into the foster system.

Funny coincidence, my ETS date was Feb 11 , my dad's was Feb 11 ,we were both in the army,regular component. I don't know what his MOS was,I should research it...

So few know of the stories of these WWII vets,so many have passed on without passing those stories on. Al's uncle Leonard was in the Battle of the Bulge but only spoke of it a couple times...

My best friend had a nervous break down and walked away from all she knew,home pets all she had and died homeless,I never assume homeless choose that fate. I figure something traumatic happened.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Marie, I feel like I need to reply, but honestly I am too emotional to do so just now. My father left us in June of last year. He was in the air corps and shared so many stories. All of my uncles were also there. I will most certainly toast to all those brave men, and the others since them. Hugs to you dear good, kind Marie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I remember that story so well but it still touches me every time.:smcry: We never really know about people, do we? This must be a particularly bittersweet time for you, remembering what happened to him yet honoring his service to this country. I love that you dedicated that land. What a tribute to what your father believed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- such a touching story and what a brave man your father was. We all live with our own demons, and it's how we handle them that counts. Your father handled his with grace.

My own father was also a WWII Veteran and my dear Jerry was a military retiree. Over the years I've heard many, many stories from both of them about their experiences.

Sometimes we forget just how much is truly sacrified by the men and women that service our country and keep us, and the rest of the world, safe. May God bless each and every one of them.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

My dad was also a WWII Veteran (Navy). He passed Labor Day weekend 2003 of a brain tumor. He came to live with us right before Christmas 2002 and we had to put him in a nursing home late summer 2003 b/c I couldn't give him the care he needed and derserved. He was truly loved at that home. When he passed, the nurses and aides came into his room and cried with us. While at our house, he and my DH, who is a Vietnam Vet (Army) sat and talked all the time about their service days. DH doesn't say too much to me about the time he spent in the service....I think it is because of how they were mistreated when they returned to the States. One SIL is a Navy Vet and the other a Marine Vet (even though once a Marine always a Marine) and my father-in-law whom I never met was also in WWII (Army I believe). You better believe I'll be toasting to the past, present and future veterans!! If it weren't for them, we'd not be in such a wonderful country! Someone posted on FB....if you can't stand with our service people who are fighting now, please feel free to stand in front of them!!! I'll pay for the ONE-WAY ticket! Sorry for the long post.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no words that can say it any better than this picture I saw today...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I remember your story, Marie. It touched my heart. My brother was a Vietnam Veteran and I know that he went through a lot . I truly honor and respect our military men and women! I am so thankful to live in America ! Your story teaches us that you can 't judge people who are homeless, we don't really know their story. Compassion is what it's all about.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie, my father was also a WW II vet (Navy) and we lost him in November of 1988. I still miss him every day and am extremely grateful for the service of our fathers and others in service to our country.

Next time you see a soldier or sailor, be sure to say "thank you for your service." They really do appreciate it!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Marie,
Thank you so much for reminding me about not just the meaning of this weekend, but for the main goals of this life. Love, make gentle footsteps and never, ever judge. Lifting up a prayer for your Daddy and all families and service men/women of ALL nations of this world who serve.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your touching story, Marie. I'm going to put my flag outside right now.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your story Marie. It is truly touching. What a wonderful donation you made to have a place for your father to be honored for what he gave up for his country. God bless all the soliders not only this memorial day but everyday for what they give up for their beloved country.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind words and reading my story. I want to respond to your posts later ... we just need to get Snowball outside for a while. So, more later. 

Love and hugs to all of you wonderful ladies!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Patsy Heck said:


> A touching story. They truly were te greatest generation. My father also was in WWll. My uncle was killed in France. We will go to the military cemetary on Mon. to take flowers. We should be proud of all our millitary during war and peace time. Thanks for sharing your story.


Thank you, Patsy, for sharing your story, too. :tender: Prayers and gratitude for your loved ones who fought and lost their lives in combat. And, to all servicemen and servicewomen. 



Bishop said:


> Thanks for sharing your story, it is a beautiful but tragic one  I will say a prayer for your father and all the other soldiers out there ........take care


Thank you, so much. :tender:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Your story is so very touching, and a special prayer will be said for your Dad on Memorial Day. I know he now looks down upon you with great pride!


Thank you so much, Terry.:tender:



3Maltmom said:


> Marie,
> 
> I remember your story. Very touching, and sure does bring tears to my eyes.
> 
> ...


Deb, thank you for reading my story. And, thank you even more for your wonderful program that honors the fallen soldiers at Riverside National Cemetery. Bless you for all you do. I love you, Earth Angel. 



MoonDog said:


> I read this with a tear in my eye Marie. Thank you for sharing this with us on such an important holiday weekend. I am greatful for all who serve, have served and those who paid the ultimate price for our freedom.


Thank you, Robin, for reading my story and for your kind words.:tender: 



Maglily said:


> I've remembered your story about your father Marie, yes it is a good reminder to try not to judge others because we don't know their story or the heartache they may be feeling.


Thank you, Brenda. I was just thinking again about a lawyer who worked with Felix at the IRS. Every morning before going to work, she would make sandwiches and then personally hand them out to the homeless near the office. Another Earth Angel.



plenty pets 20 said:


> What an amazing story Marie. Thank you for sharing this very touching and personal story with us. What a wonderful gift you gave back to your father by donating his piece of ground for others to enjoy.


Thank you, Edie, for reading my story. There is so much more to the story ... but, my message, hopefully, is to help others think about and not judge the homeless. So many veterans are homeless ... I don't think a lot of people realize that.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> Marie, i remember the story about your father, it was so just so sad. I'm thankful for all of those that have served and continue to serve our country and keep them in my prayers daily.


I am like you, Debbie. I pray daily for those who have or are currently serving our country.



TLR said:


> Marie that is a beautiful story and I will certainly toast to him and all the others who have served this country. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much, Tracey.:tender:



michellerobison said:


> Sounds a lot like my dad, he was a disabled WWII vet as well. He spent much of his life in and out of Brecksville VA hospital due to "shell shock". I barely remember him as we were taken away from our parents and put into the foster system.
> 
> Funny coincidence, my ETS date was Feb 11 , my dad's was Feb 11 ,we were both in the army,regular component. I don't know what his MOS was,I should research it...
> 
> ...


Michelle, I wish I could hug you in person right now. :heart: You have gone through so much. And, I am so sorry about your best friend. 

When Felix and I lived in Falls Church, VA (wow ... already sixteen years ago) ... there was an older homeless man who would always be standing out on a small grass island that separated lanes of traffic. Whenever Felix and I would go out to dinner, we would order carry-out for this man. It always amazed me, and made me feel good ... that when we stopped so that Felix could get out of the car to give this man the dinner ... no other cars would ever blow their horns at us to move on. That touched me, because it did stop traffic for a minute or so ... but, other drivers patiently waited so that we could give this poor homeless man something warm to eat and drink. 



Sylie said:


> Marie, I feel like I need to reply, but honestly I am too emotional to do so just now. My father left us in June of last year. He was in the air corps and shared so many stories. All of my uncles were also there. I will most certainly toast to all those brave men, and the others since them. Hugs to you dear good, kind Marie.


Well, sweet Sylvia, you did reply anyway. So, thank you very much. :smootch:

I am so sorry about your father, Sylvia. I will be toasting all these brave men and women today with homemade lemonade. 



Snowbody said:


> Marie - I remember that story so well but it still touches me every time.:smcry: We never really know about people, do we? This must be a particularly bittersweet time for you, remembering what happened to him yet honoring his service to this country. I love that you dedicated that land. What a tribute to what your father believed. :thumbsup:


I wish you could see the park. It is not big ... but, it is beautiful. I should scan a picture of the memorial to my father. The park has some picnic benches and grills to BBQ. It has many beautiful tall trees, green grass ... and a running brook right down the hill that you can see from the park. We also planted more lilac bushes ... in addition to some my father had already planted there. It is such a peaceful haven ... very beautiful.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- such a touching story and what a brave man your father was. We all live with our own demons, and it's how we handle them that counts. Your father handled his with grace.
> 
> My own father was also a WWII Veteran and my dear Jerry was a military retiree. Over the years I've heard many, many stories from both of them about their experiences.
> 
> Sometimes we forget just how much is truly sacrified by the men and women that service our country and keep us, and the rest of the world, safe. May God bless each and every one of them.


Thank you, Lynn.:smootch: Felix served in Viet Nam ... two years in combat. It is just too painful for him to talk about. What I think is sad, is that whenever we have gone to church, he won't take Holy Communion during Mass. Only me and his mother know why he feels that way ... but, again, he just can't open up and talk about too much of what he had to go through, saw, experienced, and had to do during combat.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

munchkn8835 said:


> My dad was also a WWII Veteran (Navy). He passed Labor Day weekend 2003 of a brain tumor. He came to live with us right before Christmas 2002 and we had to put him in a nursing home late summer 2003 b/c I couldn't give him the care he needed and derserved. He was truly loved at that home. When he passed, the nurses and aides came into his room and cried with us. While at our house, he and my DH, who is a Vietnam Vet (Army) sat and talked all the time about their service days. DH doesn't say too much to me about the time he spent in the service....I think it is because of how they were mistreated when they returned to the States. One SIL is a Navy Vet and the other a Marine Vet (even though once a Marine always a Marine) and my father-in-law whom I never met was also in WWII (Army I believe). You better believe I'll be toasting to the past, present and future veterans!! If it weren't for them, we'd not be in such a wonderful country! Someone posted on FB....if you can't stand with our service people who are fighting now, please feel free to stand in front of them!!! I'll pay for the ONE-WAY ticket! Sorry for the long post.


Donna, it so nice to read that your Dad received such wonderful and loving care when he was in the nursing home. 

So, it is not only me who has a husband who doesn't say much about his service in Viet Nam. I agree, that some of it has to do with how they were not treated with open arms when they came back home. But, also, being in combat has got to be **** on earth. 

Please don't apologize for a longer post! Mine was way longer! LOL And, I appreciate reading about your family and loved ones who have served or are serving our country. Thank you, so much Donna!:tender: 



maltese#1fan said:


> I have no words that can say it any better than this picture I saw today...


You are right! Thank you so much for sharing this poignant picture, Karen.



Furbabies mom said:


> I remember your story, Marie. It touched my heart. My brother was a Vietnam Veteran and I know that he went through a lot . I truly honor and respect our military men and women! I am so thankful to live in America ! Your story teaches us that you can 't judge people who are homeless, we don't really know their story. Compassion is what it's all about.


Thank you, Deborah, for your kind words and sharing that your brother served in Viet Nam. :tender: 



maggieh said:


> Marie, my father was also a WW II vet (Navy) and we lost him in November of 1988. I still miss him every day and am extremely grateful for the service of our fathers and others in service to our country.
> 
> Next time you see a soldier or sailor, be sure to say "thank you for your service." They really do appreciate it!


Thank you, Maggie. And, you are right ... we need to thank every soldier or sailor that we see. 



Summergirl73 said:


> Marie,
> Thank you so much for reminding me about not just the meaning of this weekend, but for the main goals of this life. Love, make gentle footsteps and never, ever judge. Lifting up a prayer for your Daddy and all families and service men/women of ALL nations of this world who serve.


Thank you so much, Bridget. :tender:



Madison's Mom said:


> Thank you for sharing your touching story, Marie. I'm going to put my flag outside right now.


Awww ... thank you so much, Glenda.:tender: And, today Snowball is wearing one of his denim vests that you made for him when he won one of the raffles. Of course, it has red, white, and blue on it ... with stars! 



lmillette said:


> Thank you for sharing your story Marie. It is truly touching. What a wonderful donation you made to have a place for your father to be honored for what he gave up for his country. God bless all the soliders not only this memorial day but everyday for what they give up for their beloved country.


Thank you, Lindsay, for reading my story ... and, for your kind words.:tender:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a beautiful, touching story. God bless all the soldiers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh goodness Marie, that was such a touching and loving story. Your Dad, through no fault of his own, was robbed of knowing his beautiful daughter. I think of Cher's song, "If I could turn back time." What would life had been like if he hadn't gone to war? He must be so proud of you now....the kind of woman that you have become and the loving tribute you made happen for him. Most people would have had bitterness but you have shown such love and understanding. Thank you for sharing such a personal, loving tribute to your Father.....you made my Mermorial Day. :heart:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Remarkable, honey!!! So touching. Thank you so much for reminding us all how special our Servicemen and Servicewomen are. Your Father, too. 


I had such a great time these past few days speaking with some Sailors here for Fleet Week. Mostly, I'd just say Thank you, guys. Love you. I met a woman from Canada I think was in the Navy, she asked me some questions about the city. First thing I said to her was "boy, you look beautiful in green". 

My favorite so far is a cab driver here not charging any of the Servicemen who get in his cab this weekend. Awesome!!

xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

donnad said:


> What a beautiful, touching story. God bless all the soldiers.


Thank you so much, Donna. :tender: 


CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh goodness Marie, that was such a touching and loving story. Your Dad, through no fault of his own, was robbed of knowing his beautiful daughter. I think of Cher's song, "If I could turn back time." What would life had been like if he hadn't gone to war? He must be so proud of you now....the kind of woman that you have become and the loving tribute you made happen for him. Most people would have had bitterness but you have shown such love and understanding. Thank you for sharing such a personal, loving tribute to your Father.....you made my Memorial Day. :heart:


Thank you, Darling Dianne. Your kind and loving words mean the world to me. :heart:




KAG said:


> Remarkable, honey!!! So touching. Thank you so much for reminding us all how special our Servicemen and Servicewomen are. Your Father, too.
> 
> 
> I had such a great time these past few days speaking with some Sailors here for Fleet Week. Mostly, I'd just say Thank you, guys. Love you. I met a woman from Canada I think was in the Navy, she asked me some questions about the city. First thing I said to her was "boy, you look beautiful in green".
> ...


I love reading about the cab driver not charging any of the Servicemen ... bless that cab driver. 

The last time I flew to Tuscon (several years ago, to meet Felix for his father's funeral) ... I flew first class. After having been seated, I saw a Serviceman board the plane and head toward coach class. But, as soon as he entered into the coach class section ... a gentleman in first class, followed the Serviceman and insisted the Serviceman take his seat in first class. And, then everyone who was onboard, stood up and applauded ... in respect to the serviceman ... and, I'd say also for the gentleman who was expressing his gratitude to the man who was just returning home from the battlefront. Those were such touching and beautiful moments to observe and feel.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much, Donna. :tender:
> 
> Thank you, Darling Dianne. Your kind and loving words mean the world to me. :heart:
> 
> ...


Love that story, Marie and Kerry - I can't believe all the sailors I saw last night just in my neighborhood. They look so amazing in uniform and it really put a lump in my throat.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a beautiful story Marie. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This is a post that I like to share every year on Spoiled Maltese and FB. It is the story about my father ... who served in WW11 ... and came back home a wounded veteren. It changed my life forever.

We have so many new members on Spoiled Maltese ... so, I'd like to share my story once again. In honor of my father ... Felix Joseph Luziznski. (Yes, my husband's name is also Felix Joseph)




Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Please this Memorial Holiday ... as you enjoy your BBQ's and get togethers .. take a moment, as you gather with family and friends ... to toast that Coke, lemonade, or beer, or wine ... to the men and women who have bravely fought for the freedom of our beloved country, America.
> 
> My dearest friends know how my life changed in so many ways right before Christmas of 2000.
> 
> ...


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Marie,

The horrors of war touch people in very different ways. I am sorry that your father saw such stress and sadness that he came back a different person and became estranged from you and the rest of his family. It is such a touching story about how you made your father's memory live on.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

My grandfather (my mother's father) was a WWI veteran and died at 97. Memorial Day is always a special day for her too, which makes it special for me because I know how much he meant to her. Your story of your dad and his experiences is special and touching. It's wonderful that you honoured his memory on SM and shared that with us.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Marie.. yours and your dad's story is sooo touching! As I said back when I first read it, I'm sure your Dad is soo very moved by your seeing to it his memory lives on! I thank him and all those who serve. 

We had a quiet afternoon today with two friends over for a bite to eat and we sat outside on the patio and spent a good time talking about the family members who served our country... we've done this before but each time we learn something new from each others stories. The one fellow said he was cleaning out his parents home and found a diary his father wrote when in the service.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Oh Marie,
> 
> The horrors of war touch people in very different ways. I am sorry that your father saw such stress and sadness that he came back a different person and became estranged from you and the rest of his family. It is such a touching story about how you made your father's memory live on.


I still often think how bittersweet it was to have met him just that one time when I was fifteen years old. I can still hear him saying what a pretty girl I was ... and then asking what my name was. 

I feel so blessed that I met the doctor who befriended my father ... and, then Felix and I. Both he and his wife shared many stories about my father. I was given so many pictures of my father ... I sometimes look at the photos and wonderful ... *what if* ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> My grandfather (my mother's father) was a WWI veteran and died at 97. Memorial Day is always a special day for her too, which makes it special for me because I know how much he meant to her. Your story of your dad and his experiences is special and touching. It's wonderful that you honoured his memory on SM and shared that with us.


Thank you, for reading the story, Brenda. And, thank you for sharing that your grandfather also was a veteran of WW11.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Marie.. yours and your dad's story is sooo touching! As I said back when I first read it, I'm sure your Dad is soo very moved by your seeing to it his memory lives on! I thank him and all those who serve.
> 
> We had a quiet afternoon today with two friends over for a bite to eat and we sat outside on the patio and spent a good time talking about the family members who served our country... we've done this before but each time we learn something new from each others stories. The one fellow said he was cleaning out his parents home and found a diary his father wrote when in the service.


Thank you, Terry, for reading my story. 

It must have been a bittersweet blessing for your friend when he found his father's diary that was written during his father's service in the war. I imagine it is full of history ... along with his father's personal thoughts and feelings.


----------

